# lump on base of tail... ???



## Delilahs_mum (Aug 2, 2007)

My rat has a lump at the base of her tail that goes all the way around. she currently also has an ear infection but has recently started refusing to take her medicine and wont swallow most of it when I try to make her take it. Ill post pics of the lump up in a little. any help or advice would be VERY appreciated!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

As for refusing the medicine, do you give her it in food? I find that mixed in a bit of jam works well, or soaking it into some bread. 

I'll leave the lump question to those that know more. Hope she does ok.


----------



## Delilahs_mum (Aug 2, 2007)

Ive tried a few ways to trick her into eating it, but none of them have worked. will the medication still be effective if I soak it up with bread? dumb question probably, but I just want to make sure


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Delilahs_mum said:


> Ive tried a few ways to trick her into eating it, but none of them have worked. will the medication still be effective if I soak it up with bread? dumb question probably, but I just want to make sure


Yeah it'll be ok. When Max had baytril he took it fine with the jam, but then decided not to (just to be awkward I think! lol) and the bread worked fine from then on


----------



## Delilahs_mum (Aug 2, 2007)

Im hoping it actually is an ear infection and not anything else... the vet said she had an ear plug and gave me ear drops and antibiotics for her about a week and a half ago. the lump has since gotten bigger.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

"Both male and female rats develop benign mammary breast) tumors, and females develop benign tumors of the uterine and vaginal linings. These are the most common tumors of pet rats.

Rats have mammary tissue in locations beneath the skin other than along the underside of the belly, so it is not uncommon to find lumps and bumps representing mammary tumors over the shoulders, flanks and base of the tail. These tumors are relatively easy to surgically remove under general anesthesia."



I just found the above. Does she have any cagemates? Maybe they could have nipped her.

Did the vet say anything about the lump or was it not present when you went? How old is she?


----------



## Delilahs_mum (Aug 2, 2007)

Stormy has one cagemate (Delilah; who has become the victim of Stormys barbering) but I really doubt this lump is from a bite. there are no wounds on or anywhere near it or anywhere else on her. I would put a pic up but I havent found out how to yet... x.x


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Here is a sticky on how to post pics  

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=11485.html


----------



## Delilahs_mum (Aug 2, 2007)

lol, thank you


right side up









upside down


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Did it recently develop? Is it sore to touch or manipulate? I was thinking of a break in the tail bones myself.


----------



## Delilahs_mum (Aug 2, 2007)

it doesnt appear to cause her any pain even when I touch it, but theres a soar on it now. I feel so bad because I really cant afford to take her back to the vet for it and her sntibiotics for her ear infection arent working because she wont take it no matter what I do... god, this is so overwhelming...


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Would you not maybe be able to take/post/email photos to your vet? I'm not sure how vets respond to people doing that, but they may be willing to help. 

Or maybe set up a payment system in installments with them, if that was an option for you and the vets would be willing to do that?

I hope she gets better. What have you tried to give her the medicine?


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

I hear that rats can get lumps on their tails and ears when they've been eating too much meat (err after noticing your siggy and avatar, maybe not :lol: I suppose it could be caused by any high protein food though) - protein build ups


----------



## kilas_rattery (Jul 25, 2008)

> Abscess: An abscess is a pocket of infection. It can be anywhere on the body. It is usually round or slightly flattened and is in or just under the skin. Abscesses are the most common lumps on rats. They can be caused by a splinter or any accidental scratch (even from play). Treating an abscess is very simple; it needs to be lanced and drained or allowed to drain on it's own. (Do not squeeze an abscess or it can rupture internally and could cause the blood to become septic.) You can bring the infection to the surface using a warm compress. Abscesses are full of white to even greenish fluid and often have a foul odor. After they are drained, rats usually do a good job of keeping them clean, but they might reform and need draining again.
> 
> Pimple: These are most common on hairless rats or in areas with shorter fur. Pimples usually resemble abscesses, but they do not have an odor associated with them, and they are usually filled with a more solid material (a "paste" rather than a fluid). I believe these are caused by clogged pores, just like pimples in people. Treatment is the same as for an abscess. They need to be lanced and drained.
> 
> ...


got this off of a website[/quote]


----------



## kilas_rattery (Jul 25, 2008)

Delilahs_mum said:


> it doesnt appear to cause her any pain even when I touch it, but theres a soar on it now. I feel so bad because I really cant afford to take her back to the vet for it and her sntibiotics for her ear infection arent working because she wont take it no matter what I do... god, this is so overwhelming...


It sounds like an abscess. It may need to be lanced and then given antibiotics for it but it usually don't cost that much in my experience.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

kilas_rattery said:


> Delilahs_mum said:
> 
> 
> > it doesnt appear to cause her any pain even when I touch it, but theres a soar on it now. I feel so bad because I really cant afford to take her back to the vet for it and her sntibiotics for her ear infection arent working because she wont take it no matter what I do... god, this is so overwhelming...
> ...


Doesn't look like one though, there's no wound


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

A sore has appeared on the lump now, I think that's why kilas_rattery thought an abscess perhaps.


----------



## kilas_rattery (Jul 25, 2008)

Stace87 said:


> A sore has appeared on the lump now, I think that's why kilas_rattery thought an abscess perhaps.


Yep that's right! I had a hairless once that had a mass start to grow on her back leg. There wasn't a scratch or anything on the lump but after a day or two a sore appeared like it had ulcered or something. I took her to the vet and she had an abscess, vet lanced it and gave me meds to give to her and it was like $30 or something like that.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

If its an abscess and its on her tail you can pop her into a shallow sink of warm water and let the heat/damp bring the abscess to a head. Poor wee one.
You might want to read the sticky on abscesses at the top of this section, or read a few posts, there's been a few abscesses, neuter and belly, but an abscess is an abscess. :roll:

The abs for her ear infection, what did the vet give you?


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

eeek good luck. Let us know how everything goes I would be super nervous. I haven't had to deal with an abscess yet


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Stace87 said:


> A sore has appeared on the lump now, I think that's why kilas_rattery thought an abscess perhaps.


Oh, whoops  My guess is that it's an abscess then


----------



## Delilahs_mum (Aug 2, 2007)

from what everybody has said (thank you all, youve been so helpful!) it sounds like an abscess. the only problem is I absolutely cannot afford to have her taken to a vet. I guess Ill follow the Abscess Treatment guidline sticky and save up the money.

Is neosporin safe to use on rats? what if she eats it?

Ive tried puting her meds in pretty much everything. I tried muffins, banana bread, hot dog buns, donuts, jelly, yogurt, smoothies. none of it worked. so I had to start making her take it with the syringe, and she doesnt like that very much at all. its nearly impossible some days. but the vet didnt give us enough for the 10 days she was supposed to take it. this is day 7 and she only has one last dose left for tonight. I dont think they would give us more for free, even though its their fault they didnt give us enough.


----------



## kilas_rattery (Jul 25, 2008)

Delilahs_mum said:


> from what everybody has said (thank you all, youve been so helpful!) it sounds like an abscess. the only problem is I absolutely cannot afford to have her taken to a vet. I guess Ill follow the Abscess Treatment guidline sticky and save up the money.
> 
> Is neosporin safe to use on rats? what if she eats it?
> 
> Ive tried puting her meds in pretty much everything. I tried muffins, banana bread, hot dog buns, donuts, jelly, yogurt, smoothies. none of it worked. so I had to start making her take it with the syringe, and she doesnt like that very much at all. its nearly impossible some days. but the vet didnt give us enough for the 10 days she was supposed to take it. this is day 7 and she only has one last dose left for tonight. I dont think they would give us more for free, even though its their fault they didnt give us enough.


I don't think neosporin is safe for them. There is something in the abscess treatment sticky that you could use. 

I would call them up and tell them that there wasn't enough for the 10 day treatment and that you need more. Let them you know that you cannot afford anymore and they may give you the extra 3 days that you need, it's worth a shot.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Awww sorry about the med struggle, thats always a pain. Some people have their special mixes that never fail. I syringe it into them...I find it easiest since I am medicating 10 at the moment.

You should never use neosporin on abscesses, it encourages the outside to heal, where with an abscess/cavity, you need it to heal from the inside out...otherwise some matter/infection may be trapped and the abscess will recur.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Spike just had his 2nd abscess in the same place (groin area). lilspaz68 was a lot of help with it  

The first time he had the abscess I took him to the vets and they burst it for me. They prescribed some baytril also. I wasn't advised that I had to keep the wound open, remove the scab every day and flush it out with a needleless syringe, hence why it probably returned. I just bathed it daily with some salt water and that was all. 

His 2nd abscess is almost healed now by the looks of it. Hopefully it won't return this time as I cleaned it so it healed from the inside out.

Good luck if it is an abscess


----------



## Delilahs_mum (Aug 2, 2007)

Ive tried to get the abscess to come to a head 3 times now and its just not working. each time I try some of the white gunk comes out, but there hasnt been any major burst. it lookes like it may be getting smaller, but Im not completely sure. the wound on the abscess looks like its getting bigger, but she still doesnt seem to be in pain.

Im afraid she may have a permanent head tilt (thats what the vet said when I gave him a call) which is bad news for her in her 3 story cage. and to top it all off, she has an upper respiratory infection again.

Im begining to think shes going to be unhealthy for her entire life -.-


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I would keep trying with the abscess I think, at least you're getting some of it out bit by bit  

Sorry to hear about the head tilt and upper respiratory infection. I hope the URI clears up ok.


----------



## Delilahs_mum (Aug 2, 2007)

the swelling has gone waaaaay down, but theres a small, hard lump about the size of a BB on the underside of her tail. it doesnt move and still doesnt cause her any visible pain. when I got her I felt what I believe to be an old break in the same area on her tail. could all of this be a result of that healing wrong or something like that?

shes acting like her old self again and seems to have completely bounced back from her ear infection. she even seems to be adjusting to her head tilt (which has subsided some)


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

That's good to hear she's getting better  

Maybe it could be callus from the bone healing?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sounds like its as good as its going to get. That big lump should resolve a little over time. I also have a tail injury rat (bite) that abscessed, and it healed lumpy and a bit crooked. She's almost back to normal now after many months.


----------

